# Asus NCT-D Netzteil?



## KICK (21. April 2005)

Hallo,

hab mir ein Asus NCT-D Board zugelegt und habe nun aber kein passendes Netzteil, da dieses Board mit einem 20/24-poligen Stecker und einem 8-poligen Stecker vom Netzteil versorgt werden muss.

Das Problem liegt grundsätzlich an diesem 8-poligen Stecker. Ich konnte bisher nur Netzteile finden die einen 4-poligen mit drauf haben.

Hat jemand Ahnung was das für Netzteile sind die ich da brauche? Laut Board Manual benötige ich ein EATX Netzteil, aber selbst diese hab ich nur mit 4-poligen Steckern gefunden  

ThX 4 Help!


----------



## TanTe (26. April 2005)

Setz dich hin bevor du den Link oeffnest. Ist nicht garde Preiswert.
http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=TN4F01&#tecData

PS. Kann dir nicht 100% garantieren ob das Richtig ist.  Aber ist das einzigste was ich mit einem zusaetzlichen 8Pol Anschluss gefunden habe.


----------



## KICK (26. April 2005)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Hab inzwischen schon ein Netzteil gekauft 

Ja die sind recht teuer und dieses das du gepostet hast hätte auch gepasst. Da dieses Board für Dual Xeon 3,6 Ghz ausgelegt ist (kostet einer ca. 800 Euro) ist der Preis des Netzteils aber nicht mehr wirklich von Bedeutung *gg*


----------

